#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  NACE Senior Corrosion Technologist Exam Guidance and Study Material

## mohsin_2

Hello all



I will be appearing for NACE Senior Corrosion Technologist cert *theory exam* and *case base exam* would appreciate any help to pass this exam.

Can somebody post questions asked on NACE Senior Corrosion Technologist cert theory exam and case base exam. Is it multiple choice question format? What are the recommended materials for study?

Thanks for your inputs

MASee More: NACE Senior Corrosion Technologist Exam Guidance and Study Material

----------

